# Sunset Engagement shots....



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for your input on these:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 25, 2007)

Great series and I love the location.


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 25, 2007)

My favorites are 3 and 4 but overall they are all great. Nice location like mike said.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

ah yes......my secret location......it is the childrens practice short course at one of the local golf courses......there is never anyone there as it is reserved for children only.........


----------



## PNA (Jun 25, 2007)

Nicely done......


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## elsaspet (Jun 25, 2007)

I honestly truly love every single one of them.  You did a fantastic job.  Hope you don't mind, but I forwarning you that I am going to rip you off blind on the wine glass shot.  That is so origianal that I have to swipe it. LOL.
Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I honestly truly love every single one of them. You did a fantastic job. Hope you don't mind, but I forwarning you that I am going to rip you off blind on the wine glass shot. That is so origianal that I have to swipe it. LOL.
> Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!


 

I'd be truly honored to have someone as talented as you rip off one of my ripped of shots.


----------



## Jeffm73 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great series, wonderful light


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks a ton....I'd been trying the damn wine glass/champagne glass shot at every damn wedding I've shot and i've never nailed it....this one was as clost as I have come, and I still thinks it needs refinement..........any thoughts or ideas on how to really make it work well?


----------



## jemmy (Jun 25, 2007)

i agree - they are all awesome.... well done!!! what a talent x


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 25, 2007)

Great great series.  Love the color, the posing, the location, everything.  It's very creative and original.  I love that wine glass shot too, very original.  Has you ever consider a square crop for the wine glass shot? That the only thing I can think of but I don't know if that would make it better or worst, just an idea.


----------



## heip (Jun 25, 2007)

Nicely done, bravo!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Did they totally freak out over that last one!  So COOL.  I am not nearly as talented as elsaspet but I might have to at least attempt to rip you off on that one too!  LOL  Awesome job on these!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 25, 2007)

Im amazed at your creativeness.  Bravo!  What else can I say...very well done.

NJ


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jun 25, 2007)

I love them all but 3 & 7 the most !!   How do you get them so sharp and crisp?  Is it the lens or PP ??


----------



## stellar_gal (Jun 25, 2007)

The series is very inspiring!  Good luck on the wine glass shot too. Excellent quality in each image.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

OttawaPhotog said:


> I love them all but 3 & 7 the most !!   How do you get them so sharp and crisp?  Is it the lens or PP ??




I used two lenses...the canon 50mm prime 1.8 (retails for $70) and a Quantarey 70 to 300 mm 4.5...........i the light was really great....other than that I just exposed for what I saw.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 25, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Did they totally freak out over that last one!  So COOL.  I am not nearly as talented as elsaspet but I might have to at least attempt to rip you off on that one too!  LOL  Awesome job on these!





To be honest I haven't heard from them yet...I just did these last evening.


----------



## Nurd (Jun 25, 2007)

Love them!


----------



## wxnut (Jun 25, 2007)

Wonderful job. Nothing more to add.

Doug Raflik


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 1, 2007)

a few more...I guess I am a sucker for people kissing.  just met with my client, her mother and her father....each one of them had a different favorite shot.


----------



## AlexisRhea (Jul 1, 2007)

WOW!!!  I love #3 in both sets! I really love that wine glass shot as well. VERY Nice!!!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Jul 1, 2007)

I love them all. You've given me (and others obviously) some inspiration.


----------



## manderb1 (Jul 9, 2007)

I LOVE # 3! That is so creative and beautiful, these are great shots!


----------



## Christina (Jul 21, 2007)

they look very comfortable and at ease, you capture truly wonderful moments


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice !!! creative angles...


----------



## EvansMomma (Jul 23, 2007)

I love the silhouette/washed out look in #3 of the second posting!!! That is my favorite!! I also LOVE LOVE LOVE the wine glass shot!!! You have great talent!!


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 25, 2007)

These shots are breathtaking. That couple is amazing, so much passion and happiness, and love. It seems. ^^ You captured that well.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks everyone!  


I just got their print order too, it is pretty damn huge.


----------

